# Solved: Unable to wirte/edit to a map network drive on Windows Server 2008 R2



## royhq (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just wonder if someone could help me out with the following as I'm having issues with a user not been able to make changes to its mapped home drive. The drive its mapped when the user logs in, and accessible, but the user is unable to make changes to it (ie crate new files or folders) . 

I have created a new account Student01 and I have mapped the home drive using Active Directory (Profile Tab). Using Drive O:\ and is mapped to \\ServerName\Shares$\%username%

The user has Full control under the folder's share and security tabs and I have also added full control under the NTFS permissions under the Share and Storage Management.

Anyway, Im out of ideas so I was wondering if someone knows if Im missing something. 
Thanks. 
R


----------



## royhq (Jul 24, 2012)

Problem is solved. I had to Add the User to the parent folder and give it Change permissions under the File Sharing properties.


----------

